# Samsung PS-50P96FD 127 cm (50 Zoll) Full HD Plasma Fernseher



## Typhoon007 (26. Februar 2013)

Ich habe die möglichkeit den oben genannten Plasma Fernseher von Samsung bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen aus meiner Stadt für gerade mal 200,- Euro zu kaufen (der verkäufer ist von 350 runtergegangen weil er es aus platzmangel schnell loswerden möchte ) und bin am überlegen ob das eine gute entscheidung ist oder nicht.
Denn bekanntlich haben die älteren Plasma Modelle ja schlechten ruf wegen einbrennungs Gefahr. Ich habe danach gegooglet und niemandem mit dem gleichen Fernseher gefunden bei dem sich irgendetwas eingebrannt hat und wollte trotzdem mal hier fragen was ihr dazu sagt. Die Testberichte sagen auch fasst nur gutes über dem Fernseher und hat eine Sehr Gut Note bekommen.
Was meint ihr nehmen oder lassen? Ich möchte den Fernseher haupsächlich für Filme schauen und Konsolenspiele verwenden.

Hier ist übrigens die Anzeige
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/samsung-plasma-tv-127cm/100780611-175-414?ref=search

Hier die Spezifikationen
http://www.samsung.com/at/consumer/tv-audio-video/television/archived-tv/PS50P96FDX/XEC-spec


Und hier ein Testbericht
http://www.cnet.de/39157884/imposanter-full-hd-plasma-tv-samsung-ps50p96/


----------



## Nickel (27. Februar 2013)

Hi

Würd ich nicht kaufen, der Fernseher beherrscht kein 24p in Full HD, was bedeutet, dass Du bei Material im Kinoformat bemerkbare Ruckler bei Kameraschwenks hast. Der stammt noch aus einer Zeit, bevor Full HD 1080p bei Fernsehern genormt wurde. Tuner scheint er auch keine zu haben. Stromverbrauch (über 520W lol) ist selbst für Plasmas gigantisch. Der Fernseher gehört ehrlich gesagt aus dem Verkehr gezogen, vor allem weil er je nach Nutzung wahrscheinlich schon intensiv an Leuchtkraft verloren haben wird (Plasmagas hält nicht ewig). Spielt keine Rolle, dass er 2007 3000 Euro gekostet hat, schon zwei Jahre später gab es bessere für 800 Euro und das ist wiederum 4 Jahre her... und für Konsole ist der sowieso völlig ungeeignet

Ich habe einen 50 Zoll Plasma von Samsung von Ende 2009 (Samsung PS50B530), der alle heute benötigten minimalen Features hat, aber ich checke jede Woche MediaMarkt/Saturn Angebote um ihn zu ersetzen. Wenn mir jemand für den über 100 Euro zahlen würde und vor allem hier in Bochum abholt, dann würde ich umgehend mir einen 60 Zoll Sharp LED kaufen (weil auf 3D leg ich keinen Wert).

Also ganz klarerer Ratschlag: Auf keinen Fall das olle Teil kaufen


----------



## Typhoon007 (27. Februar 2013)

Ach so ist der wirklich so schlecht? Sollte eigentlich eine vorübergehende lösung sein bis ich in 1-2 Jahren eine günstige 60 Zoll LED gefunden habe wenn die Preise gesunken sind. 200 Euro für so ein Fernseher ist doch eigentlich garnicht so viel.
Und warum glaubst du das es sehr schlecht für Konsolen geeignet ist? Ich bin eigentlich nicht sehr anspruchsvoll und hier und da mal ein kleiner ruckler würde mich nicht stören und würde es bestimmt nicht mal bemerken. Auf so was achte ich nicht. Hauptsache das ding funktioniert einigermassen.

PS. Wenn du aus meiner Stadt wärst dann hätte ich dein Fernseher auch für 200 Euro gekauft. Versenden wäre bestimmt zu umständlich. Oder würdest du es machen?


----------



## Nickel (27. Februar 2013)

Glaub mir, der Fernseher ist selbst für den Übergang keine gute Wahl und gehört auf den Schrottplatz. Oder wie würdest Du es finden, Crysis 3 mit einem PC anno 2007 zu zocken? Dafür 200 Euro auszugeben, um ein katastrophales Ergebnis zu bekommen, ist Geldverschwendung. Ich würd stattdessen lieber einen Finanzplan machen, wie Du in ein paar Monaten Dir einen gescheiten und vor allem neuen Fernseher kaufen kannst. Wenn Dir 3D egal ist, dann bietet sich der Sharp LC-60LE635E an, den gibt es regelmäßig im Angebot für 1000 Euro, sonst etwa 1100 Euro. Der wäre eine gute Wahl für Deine Bedürfnisse... hier mal ein Video zu dem:

SHARP LC-60LE635E 60" Zoll/152cm LED TV FLATSCREEN Mit AQUOS NET+ im Test - YouTube


----------



## Nickel (27. Februar 2013)

Zum Thema Gaming: Plasmas haben einen starken Nachleuchteffekt (nicht zu Verwechseln mit Einbrennung, die wäre permanent), der besonders dort zutage dritt, wo Flächen von stark unterschiedlicher Helligkeit für einen längeren Zeitpunkt (alles über eine Minute) aufeinander treffen. Das ist insbesondere bei Spielen der Fall und deren Menus und ganz besonders schlimm alle Form von HUDs... hast Du ein solches mal 15 Minuten am Stück offen (z.B. weil Du Futtern gegangen bist oder lange im Waffenmenü rumknobelst usw), dann verfolgt Dich der Grundriss des Menus als "Schatten" erstmal eine Weile... je heller die Einstellung der Leuchtkraft des Plasmas, desto stärker der Effekt... Leuchkraft allerdings zu verringern ist nur bedingt eine gute Idee, weil dann gehen die Plasma typischen tollen Farben flöten und damit der wirklich große Vorteil im Vergleich zum LED.

Es gibt auch Plasmas, wo man relativ gut drauf zocken kann, aber bei einem Plasma aus dem Jahr 2007 und 520W Verbrauch, bezweifel ich das irgendwie  Und wenn der aufgrund des Alters kaum noch Leuchtkraft hat, dann ist das sicherlich auch kein Grund zu Freude 

Und die Stromrechnung wird Dir auch keine Freude bereiten... 500W Plasma, 150W Konsole, dann vielleicht noch AV-Receiver, da nähert man ich ja fast schon der kW-Grenze, dann kostet 4 Stunden zocken glatt einen Euro Strom.


----------



## Typhoon007 (27. Februar 2013)

Ohh man ok du hast mich überzeugt. Ich werde es dann nicht nehmen. Denn wenn es wirklich so was wie Nachleuchteffekt haben kann dann kann ich damit nicht leben. Mein Jetziger JVC den ich mir im 2010 für knapp 1100 Euro gekauft habe
http://www.pcwelt.de/produkte/Full-HD-LCD-TV-JVC-LT-42DR9BU-82083.html
hat mich auch schon mittlerweile im Stich gelassen und bekommt seit ca. 6 Monaten auch solche Nachleuchteefekte die dann irgendwann verschwinden. Störend ist es aber trotzdem. Am anfang hatte ich das problem übrigens nicht. Das Problem ist irgendwann vor ca. 6 Monaten aufgetaucht.


----------



## Nickel (27. Februar 2013)

Versuch mal in den Einstellungen alle "Bildverbesserer" abzuschalten, die bewirken meisten nämlich solche Nebeneffekte.

Ansonsten als Alternative gibt es noch die "Einsteiger" 55 Zöller von Samsung und LG:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128

Samsung UE55ES6300 138 cm (55 Zoll) 3D-LED-Backlight-Fernseher, Energieeffizienzklasse A+ (Full-HD, 200Hz CMR, DVB-T/C/S2) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Sind aktuell zwischen 900 und 1000 Euro zu haben und sollten Deinen Ansprüchen genügen. Sind halt 5 Zoll weniger als der Sharp, dafür 3D fähig (falls es Dich interessiert).

Du bist aber im Rahmen des Normalen, wenn Du Deinen Fernseher jetzt nach 3 Jahren austauscht, der Produktzyklus ist doch sehr mit dem eines Gamer PCs zu vergleichen, den muss man auch alle 3 Jahre in etwa runderneuern und das kostet meistens auch 1000 Euro 

Ich werde mir eventuell nächste Woche den Sharp holen, aber sicher ist es noch nicht...


----------



## Typhoon007 (27. Februar 2013)

Nickel schrieb:


> Versuch mal in den Einstellungen alle "Bildverbesserer" abzuschalten, die bewirken meisten nämlich solche Nebeneffekte.


Ich habe alle Bildverbesserungseinstellungen seit dem ich es gekauft habe immer an gehabt. Und den Eco Sensor der angeblich die Helligkeit Automatisch regelt auch. Ausserdem habe ich die Hintergrundbeleuchtung fasst bis zum anschlag geschoben. Ich bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen das es an diese Einstellungen liegen kann. Danke für dein Tipp und ich werde es gleich ausprobieren ob der Nachleuchteffekt dadurch ganz oder teilweise verschwinden wird. 
Hast du eine Ahnung welches Bildverbesserungseinstellung sowas verursachen kann? Ich habe da mehrere sachen und weiss nicht wo ich genau ausprobieren soll.


----------

